# Single ladies of a certain age



## Easterndawn (Sep 16, 2016)

I have been wondering if there are many single ladies over fifties on this sight who love to wild camp.  I would love to meet up with others like myself who campervan/motorhome camp and if they have dogs, even better.  I purchased a Elgrande last year and although I have found it difficult to find parts for this campervan I do love it.  Did a bit of rearranging in the living part and now find it is a very comfortable campervan.  So far this year I have gone to the Lake District, Scottish Borders, Yorkshire and Western Scotland.  I did find it difficult to find wild camping spots down south as apposed to Scotland and ended up always having to go to campgrounds.  I would love to find information from other ladies or men in regards to safe places to wild camp in UK.  Thanks for reading and hopefully I can get some responses.


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi and welcome along to the site. There are several single ladies who are members on here. You don't have to become a full member but if you do you gain access to the list of over 5000 suitable locations to wild camp, sporty every penny many times over if you wild.


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:
 Quite a few solo 'ladies', keep posting and I'm sure you will soon 'meet' them.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 17, 2016)

Goodmorning, & Welcome.
Hope to catch you on the boards, & possibly even in the Boarder regions & Scotland as I'm heading North in a month or so.
Stay safe & enjoy.


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 17, 2016)

welcome to the  forum  - as others havr said there are a fair number of single women on here with vans,  me amongst them,  i think its really worth joining   as once you have you will find there  are lots of useful things on the POI you can download to your  Satnv  - fuel stations, taps, camp sites, parking spots, LPG suppliers, public toilets - all the things we need in the wild  -  enjoy the forum and have a good browses there is masses of info here


----------



## carol (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi, I'm one of those "ladies of a certain age" too. Joining this forum has been brilliant in that I can go to any meet knowing I won't be on my own unless I want to be... Can I suggest that you get to a meet if you can? Also, there are Facebook groups for singles and women which you can join. If you do become a full member, PM me. Enjoy! :wave::wave:


----------



## Private (Sep 17, 2016)

*On the street*

In a standard van size motorhome you always have the option of side street parking. This will give you the security of knowing people are nearby. We used it a lot 'down south' where they didn't like motorhomes parking in car parks overnight.  Technically you need to leave the side lights on when on the street but I've never known it enforced on vans; though I have seen trucks ticketed for no lights at night.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 17, 2016)

Private said:


> In a standard van size motorhome you always have the option of side street parking. This will give you the security of knowing people are nearby. We used it a lot 'down south' where they didn't like motorhomes parking in car parks overnight.  Technically you need to leave the side lights on when on the street but I've never known it enforced on vans; though I have seen trucks ticketed for no lights at night.



Yep, I've done this a few times, But ref lights, it depends on the speed limit of the road & the way you are parked I think


----------



## Private (Sep 17, 2016)

*Not so sure!*



Nesting Zombie said:


> Yep, I've done this a few times, But ref lights, it depends on the speed limit of the road & the way you are parked I think



I believe it is more to do with weight. Over 1575kg GVW require lights at night (from memory). 
With cars it is above 30Mph limit roads that force the use of lighting and parking on the correct side. 
I will accept corrections from the better informed as I don't like researching on anything less than a PC!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 17, 2016)

Yeah, your probably right,,!.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 17, 2016)

Just got this from the Highway code site Thingymajig.

Rule 249
All vehicles MUST display parking lights when parked on a road or a lay-by on a road with a speed limit greater than 30 mph (48 km/h).
And
Rule 250
Cars, goods vehicles not exceeding 2500 kg laden weight, invalid carriages, motorcycles and pedal cycles may be parked without lights on a road (or lay-by) with a speed limit of 30 mph (48 km/h) or less if they are:

at least 10 metres (32 feet) away from any junction, close to the kerb and facing in the direction of the traffic flow
in a recognised parking place or lay-by.
Other vehicles and trailers, and all vehicles with projecting loads, MUST NOT be left on a road at night without lights.

Anyway,,,Maybe for another thread.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 17, 2016)

Private said:


> In a standard van size motorhome you always have the option of side street parking. This will give you the security of knowing people are nearby. We used it a lot 'down south' where they didn't like motorhomes parking in car parks overnight.  Technically you need to leave the side lights on when on the street but I've never known it enforced on vans; though I have seen trucks ticketed for no lights at night.



Only if there is no street lighting and as above post.


----------



## wildman (Sep 17, 2016)

Private said:


> In a standard van size motorhome you always have the option of side street parking. This will give you the security of knowing people are nearby. We used it a lot 'down south' where they didn't like motorhomes parking in car parks overnight.  Technically you need to leave the side lights on when on the street but I've never known it enforced on vans; though I have seen trucks ticketed for no lights at night.


vehicles over 3.5 ton are required to show parking lights I believe.
and from the government site

[h=3]Rule 248[/h]You *MUST NOT* park on a road at night facing against the direction of the traffic flow unless in a recognised parking space.
*Laws CUR reg 101 & RVLR reg 24*
[h=3]Rule 249[/h]All vehicles *MUST* display parking lights when parked on a road or a lay-by on a road with a speed limit greater than 30 mph (48 km/h).
*Law RVLR reg 24*
[h=3]Rule 250[/h]Cars, goods vehicles not exceeding 2500 kg laden weight, invalid carriages, motorcycles and pedal cycles may be parked without lights on a road (or lay-by) with a speed limit of 30 mph (48 km/h) or less if they are:


at least 10 metres (32 feet) away from any junction, close to the kerb and facing in the direction of the traffic flow
in a recognised parking place or lay-by.
Other vehicles and trailers, and all vehicles with projecting loads, *MUST NOT*be left on a road at night without lights.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 18, 2016)

Easterndawn said:


> I have been wondering if there are many single ladies over fifties on this sight who love to wild camp.  I would love to meet up with others like myself who campervan/motorhome camp and if they have dogs, even better.  I purchased a Elgrande last year and although I have found it difficult to find parts for this campervan I do love it.  Did a bit of rearranging in the living part and now find it is a very comfortable campervan.  So far this year I have gone to the Lake District, Scottish Borders, Yorkshire and Western Scotland.  I did find it difficult to find wild camping spots down south as apposed to Scotland and ended up always having to go to campgrounds.  I would love to find information from other ladies or men in regards to safe places to wild camp in UK.  Thanks for reading and hopefully I can get some responses.



Having a mobile, with a few Speed dile numbers of Friends in it ready to use, & getting into the habit of noting exactly where you stop each night could be very useful to do.


----------



## V1v1en (Sep 19, 2016)

Easterndawn said:


> I have been wondering if there are many single ladies over fifties on this sight who love to wild camp.  I would love to meet up with others like myself who campervan/motorhome camp and if they have dogs, even better.  I purchased a Elgrande last year and although I have found it difficult to find parts for this campervan I do love it.  Did a bit of rearranging in the living part and now find it is a very comfortable campervan.  So far this year I have gone to the Lake District, Scottish Borders, Yorkshire and Western Scotland.  I did find it difficult to find wild camping spots down south as apposed to Scotland and ended up always having to go to campgrounds.  I would love to find information from other ladies or men in regards to safe places to wild camp in UK.  Thanks for reading and hopefully I can get some responses.



Hi,
Yes I'm over fifty (cough cough), have a dog, (stunning Belgian) and married....... but actually will be out and about on my own at times, and because my hubby is quite poorly at the moment, there's times when actually some additional company would be absolutely wonderful, and I'll be happy with groups, singles or couples, but I do appreciate there's sometimes reasons why solo ladies feel maybe safer with other solo female travelers.  

I suppose I'm just putting it out there, that there are independent women (& blokes) out there either with or without a partner, and circumstances actually might be that some of these folks are just the sort of folk you could feel comfortable with - spouse present or not. I know, each to their own, and preferences may be to stay with solo owners, just you might exclude yourself from some interactions that might be just up your street. 

I'm new to this arena like, so if I'm talking a load of rubbish... haha (s'known to happen!). I'll keep your situation in mind whenever I'm out on my own though, and post any suitable finds down south on here, admin review permitting. Wherever you are and whoever you bump into, I wish you laughs and good times a-plenty!
Viv


----------

